

An Optimal Life - CallMeV

What is your optimal life? Are you close to living that lifestyle that you call optimal? If not, what steps do you take day by day to optimise your life's options as much as possible?
======
T_S_
A lot of people want options. Lots of options. Lots of free options.

For example, you see this behavior when people fail to commit to attending an
dinner, movie or other event, just in case something better comes up.

Sometimes commitment (closing off options) works better. People trust the
committed and they will step up to help them.

